# FAU 2012



## Kekron (Jan 20, 2012)

Heyo! :3

Is there any news regarding FAU 2012? I remember a little while back seeing a FA journal about it, however the website is still down. Is there any insight that can be shed?

Cheers.
kek


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 21, 2012)

Even if it exists, don't go. The people in charge of it still owe Super-sponsors from last year custom badges... Oh that's right they conveniently forgot them SINCE LAST YEAR. 

That being said, last year's con being based around the furry apocalypse probably doesn't say much about anything. And con-wise, FAU isn't a convention so much as a glorified fur-meet.


----------



## Bread (Jan 26, 2012)

I to would like to know, the site said it was suppose to be in October :x


----------

